# Dot3 Reno tttf/kbg in transition zone



## Dot3 (Jul 30, 2020)

Moved into this house in January. Started burning down the existing grass a few times trying to kill Bermuda that was in about half the yard. Took out some small trees that were supposed to be a privacy screen but several caught a disease and died.









Got some topsoil hauled in, worked on trying to do a ribbon driveway, got some new construction started in the northeast corner of the yard. Had to fix the ruts where the concrete truck got stuck. Made a good seedbed in the front third of the yard









Seed down and tenacity on front third of the yard on 9/8, three inches of rain on 9/9. Most of the seed washed out but there were some spots where it pooled up and wound up germinating.

Couldn't get seed back down in the front until 9/22. Skipped tenacity on the retry at the advice of folks on here.















Doing pretty good on 10/7. It looks thin from this perspective, which it is. It's not misleading. But it looks great driving down the highway. The question is do I toss more seed or do I wait and push the kbg?





Got seed down on the remainder of the yard today. Too windy for tenacity app. Will try to get it down tomorrow. How long after seed down is the window to get tenacity down?

I put DAP and Kmag fertilizer down before seeding both sections. Another shot on the front third about a week ago


----------

